# Worst Archery Product to Date



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

PSE Vector-5 wheels. I don't care who has shot what with them, I really don't like the feel.


----------



## 3dcuda (Mar 7, 2003)

*truball trutension*

truball trutension releases are horrible. unless your fingers are the size of toothpicks you can not get a good grip on the release.the only way i can use it is if i just use my finger tips to pull it back. not very well thought out . would not complain if they would have made it big handed archer friendly lol. just my opinion thanks


----------



## tmepepn (Oct 1, 2002)

Bow guard deluxe cases.
I've bought the double bow model, and it is so small that I can't put a martin and a hoyt, with accessories (excluding arrows that would be totally damaged) in it wothout pressing quite a lot on the case in order to close it. I can't imagine what it would be if I owned 2 Hoyts, with those thick limbs.
In conclusion, it is expensive and tiny.
People should perhaps buy a double model for a single bow.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Marcus;

Some people seem to have better luck with SIMMs than others. For some people they seem to last forever, and for others they go through them like candy. If I were to look at a SIMMs, I would be tempted to look at the PSE NV limb bolt system. A little ugly (not that little black mushrooms growing on your limb isn't ugly as well), but they seem to eat vibration and I haven't heard of anyone wearing them out.

Worst product...hmmmm many bad ones...that plastic injection molded blocky concho release that sold/sells for about $30, and eats string like a starving hyena always scared me...

-CG


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

How about Target colored and left handed Ultratecs w/cam&1/2 from Hoyt? Do they actually exist in the real world?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Have some Limb saver on my Coyote hunting recurve that are in fine shape, although no matter how high I make the brace height on that things it still eats my arm. It says on the website that 7" is the brace, when I got it, I put about 18 clockwise twists in the string and the brace was about 6". I had to twist the heck out of the string to get 7 and the recurve kicks like a mule, relaxed hand and all.

Thats ok, I have a compound on the way, that should make a fine bowhunting tool. So I will be getting rid of the coyote hopefully, not before I reserve the serving that dismantled. The grip is fairly comfortable on the bow, I can say that much for it. Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## VAREBEL (Jan 5, 2003)

the bow itself! it's addictive and posessing. can't even shoot it without going out and buying more stuff i can't afford. then to stand in a tick infested sweating like a pig, or freezing my but off, or soaked like a drowned rat. for what? so i can walk to the target and yank on some pointy sticks so's i can walk back and do it again? stupid. just plain stupid.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

*Yep*

I like your style . Archery is the best sport in the world. For me anyhow. Good shooting.
Dylan


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Marcus*

Here is some info you might already know about?http://www.aeparchery.com/index.html I saw these limb savers in KC and bought 2 pair to play with $10.00 a pop. I am very pleaed with them so far. He told me if I could tear them up he would give me a dozen pair. They have some good looking stabilizers also, but I don't know one from the other either. I used to have trouble with my Simms also, but on my 02 and 03 Ultratecs I've had no problem with them so far. WR


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*PIC*

Another


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*PIC*

Last one


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

> the bow itself! it's addictive and posessing. can't even shoot it without going out and buying more stuff i can't afford. then to stand in a tick infested sweating like a pig, or freezing my but off, or soaked like a drowned rat. for what? so i can walk to the target and yank on some pointy sticks so's i can walk back and do it again? stupid. just plain stupid.



I wonder this myself from time to time....so true!  

Tim


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

LOL the Vector 5 wheels and Trutension releases are my favourites!!

Thanks WR, they look alot better. I ended up taking them off, went out and bought a Carter side rod and added a flexible weight and the bow shoots much much nicer. I'll post a pict.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I might have to agree with shirt on this one. Vector 5 is the only thing I have ever shot, but I hate the feel. I will know for sure when im get my martin in 1 more week


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I was one of the first people to get the simms mushrooms and put them on a recurve-I moved them from the recommended postion to much closer to the riser-they have been on that set of limbs for several years and haven't failed though I have seen a few of the ones designed for split limb compound bows fail.

junk-hmmm-there are some really crappy releases out there. NOthing other than those come to mind. Some of the really cheap stuff-well you sort of figured that


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

I guess it's not exactly a product as such, but the old FITA Field faces were shockers. They were black, white and grey and real SOBs to shoot on, especially for the un-marked rounds.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Worst product I think I ever bought...... Bought a cheap rangefinder once (very cheap, ie. $10 or $20). Turned out to just have a bunch of horizontal lines in it, bracket the belly and back of an average-sized deer and that was supposed to give you an approximation of the distance to the deer. Certainly not what I had expected it to be (this was pre-laser days). Opened package, looked over directions and tossed in junk box immediately, lol!

>>------->


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Lots of idiot inventions out there these days, but in my view, looking at "all time idiotic" awards, it would be the Shotgun Arrow, followed closely by the Bloodtrailer arrow/broadhead, and the "Armer arrow".

The first item was sold in the 60's, it had a head that was essentially a _zipgun which would fire a .410 shotgun shell into the target on impact..._ 

The Bloodtrailer arrow, sold in the 80's, used a hollow ferrule on the broadhead... mated to an aluminum arrow (here's the really bad part) _whose walls were partly cut through about every inch down the shaft so they would break after impact _ with the animal. The idea was that the hollow ferrule and open arrow tube would conduit blood out of the animal more quickly. A few bowhunters found out what the animal would have experienced, the hard way...

Finally, there's the "Armer Arrow"- containing a CO2 and water rocket (like the common children's toy), designed to activate during launch, "driving the arrow three times faster and deeper" than a conventional arrow...

Yes this was actually patent applied for...don't know if it was granted but I wouldn't be surprised.

Just shows idiot archery inventions are not restricted to today only


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Purple, I don't know if you know the story behind them. 
FITA asked for submissions from all countries for a new FITA Field face. The Aussie delegate had nothing and didn't want to be the only one at the meeting to have no submissions. So he drew one up at the airport on the way to the meeting. It turned out to be the only submission and was thus passed. 

So it was our fault!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh yeah I know all about him. Just another reason to avoid him when he's judging.


----------



## EdwinQ (Feb 28, 2003)

Marcus
I stand with you on the SIMMS Limb Savers. The bottom limb's limb saver mushroom torn off in less than 300 shots on my new 2003 UT! My God! That's fast for a brand new pair of Limb savers and they don't come cheap.
I also know some archers who encounter the same problem.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Anyone remember seeing the ads for some type of autoload arrow system? One arrow went into a holder, nock the other arrow on the bowstring, recoil of bow would cause the autoloader to flip the second arrow up onto the arrowrest and hold it in position until you grabbed the nock and snapped it onto the bowstring. Wonder why that never caught on, lol! 

Or how about the dual arrow rest so you could nock 2 arrows at once, each on their own rest. I believe the initial version advertised how this would provide twice the blood trail, or something to that effect. Another interesting notion, lol!

>>------>


----------



## JS1440 (Apr 22, 2003)

I have to agree with Marcus on the "stealth" LimbSavers front....!

Both top and bottom, fell off within 3 months! Ok they are rubber, and will eventually wear out - but surely not that fast 

James


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

> Anyone remember seeing the ads for some type of autoload arrow system? One arrow went into a holder, nock the other arrow on the bowstring, recoil of bow would cause the autoloader to flip the second arrow up onto the arrowrest and hold it in position until you grabbed the nock and snapped it onto the bowstring. Wonder why that never caught on, lol!


Could be good for team matchplay when you are the last shooter and your teammates have left you 30 sec to fire off all 3 shots!


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

WR,

Nunzio from AEP is a good friend of mine he makes great products and he is a super nice guy. I shoot his stabilizer , dampners and weight systems and have had very good luck with all his products. If you hunt you should check out his arrow holder it is defenetly the best on the market. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone remember something called a "pod" which was a small rubber sleeve, like the neck of a balloon, that was attached just behind a broadhead on the arrow shaft. You filled the sleeve with some kind of poison (this stuck in my head - succynylcholine chloride, a kind of paralysing agent) and when the arrow entered the animal, the sleeve would roll back and release the poison, paralysing the animal quickly and making it easier to find.

Back in the late 60s or early 70s, and it was actually legal in some states at the time.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

according to simms, if you have a defective limbsaver, just send it to them and they will replace it for free. what could be better than that?

be well.......jay


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*POD*

I remember that . that got outlawed so fast ......it was outlawed before it hit the target or animal!!!!!! and I am glad it did!!!!!


----------



## PABowhntr (Oct 2, 2002)

Maybe you folks would have better luck with the new Extreme Limbsavers. They mount on the limb bolts just like the PSE NV system but they are tapped to accept further accessories into them....stabilizers, weights for balance, the Simms regular enhancer, etc.... I cannot see those puppies wearing out any time soon. 

As for worst product....how about that arrow that has some form of gas stored right behind the tip. Upon impact with the target it is supposed to explode.  

...or how about the "five point" or "five star" metal release loop? It breaks servings, drastically slows down arrow speed and can potentially cut cables.

Though I did not buy the first I certainly did the second...junk box it is....


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*POD*

Stash-

Those pod's are still legal in some states, I believe Louisiana is one.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Feb 6, 2003)

Pods won't work on todays faster bows. They will pop open when you get over 250 fps. Mississippi is another state where they are legal to use. The pod may be legal to use but the poison is illegal to have and is a very controlled substance. It is the same drug used to stop your heart during heart surgery. It is very dangerous to even handle. Just a little diluted drop on a scratch, cut, insect bite, or even hangnail can put your lights out and you may need CPR just to survive. The stuff is bad news.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I think I recall Fred Bear being a big advocate of that Pod nonsense!

Some of the original hydraulic releases have to rate high on the "gobbler list" of real turkeys.Another source of really awful archery products were some of the early mass produced crossbows-the infamous Whamo being one (the same people who brought you the hula hoop and Frisbees as well as a decent slingshot)-its aluminum prod was akin to kevlar bowstrings-some would last years, others would blow up for no apparent reason.

that reminds me of another product-kevlar bowstrings (have a couple original ones in the hoyt package BTW)


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Addictive?*

I have more bows then under wear......and change bows more then my underwear.........worst or best idea......I had a shirt that had on it....."Bowhunters Have longer Shafts".....got a lot of looks........some not so good.......some comments real bad.......just a big laugh from my wife!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*worst product*

The worst archery product I ever bought, the carter grip release aid that had to be designed by a committee


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

> according to simms, if you have a defective limbsaver, just send it to them and they will replace it for free. what could be better than that?


I've had 4 sets replaced already. What's the point when you spend more time waiting for new ones to arrive?
When they start to break they make the bow feel terrible. Some people have had no problems, however I won't bother with them again. I know one archer who took them off before shooting his UltraTec, same reason.


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*marcus*

all you need is the p.s.e nv system that works realy well on any bow


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah I like the NV's, I have a set. However they are too heavy. I have 0 vibration problems right now using a Vibrachek stabiliser and a side weight with a slightly flexible tip.


----------



## rolkat (Feb 12, 2003)

The first 2 limb savers I purchased were junk. The new ones are made from a different composition of rubber and last 1/2 year when I shoot every day. You may be purchasing from "old" inventory.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i have the NV system on all my bows: if you need a top notch testimony i put them on my new Oneida Black Eagle: what a change-if shuting up a oneida is not proof the nv's work i dont know what is.


Mike


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

rolkat
The first 2 sets were the same, then the dealer said "here these are a new design and will last longer" 5 days later one pings across the the room. 
My wife's are different again, but I ask, how many times do I keep trying them? Much happier without em.


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*marcus*

The split limb design are rubbish people I know that use them have them fall off all the time, I think it must be the flexing of the limbs that do it, the solid ones are ok, unlless you know better


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I think you are right on the flexing goldshy. The new ones on the Cam 1/2 bows have built it up around the base. So far I have not seen one go......yet


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*gonzo*

I have seen one that broke on a hoyt today at the shop......but it is a first on over 75 bows!!!!!!!!


----------



## JS1440 (Apr 22, 2003)

Both of the new-type limb savers have gone on my cam & 1/2.

I'm still deciding whether I can be bothered to send these off for replacement or not. Been shoting without them for a month now, not that much difference really....


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

PRO 1's Attitude and his damn magnocks


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

KCO.. You really need to watch your language....Magnocks are not MINE.. They are owned and operated by Chris Burkhart.....I only wish you were man enough to keep these posts off of here and send them DIRECTLY to me......Pro1


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

hey pro 1 you might like this................damn damn damn damn

but i do want to apoligize to magnocks for I have not tried them and really the only beef I have with them is pro 1 I should not have said what i said they were defanatly not deserving of the insult..

btw pro1 I post in a open forum because I beleive everyione should be able to have the chance to see what is being said



kco300


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have never had a problem with my split limb savers. I still have the first set I got 3 weeks after they first came out. You guys my want to try putting them closer to your cams (away from the bend in the limbs). I have only had one break and that one was from a set that came on a bow that I bought used.

The worst product I have ever used was that fake tuner that XRing made a few years ago. Also every Copper John sight (I have seen atleast 10 of them that refused to hold still). If yours hasn't moved I guess you are one of the lucky ones. My last one are the AEP v-bars that I really liked but they broke and good old Nunzio never returned my calls or E-mails. But I guess that is a customer service issue.

Kco300  What is your DAMN problem? You and your buddy just can't shut up about the whole Mag Nock thing can you. No I am not a Mag Nock Shooter. I did try them indoors but I have gone back to my Bieters but only because I haven't had the time to really sit down and tune them in outdoors. You don't have a problem with Mag Nocks or Pro 1 you just have a problem period. People can congratulate whom ever they please and talk about which ever products they please. That is what makes this site and this country great. If you have a problem with it than you don't have to participate. You can either not respond, not read the post or just go away. Pro 1 congratulating his fellow shooters is now different from others doing the same when Hoyt shooters one earlier in the year. Just to set the record straight I was the first to leave a post about RSW's ASA victory and yes I did give congrates to team Mag Nock. 
I have only asked Pro 1 for advice one time in the 4 years or so that I have been on this and other forums and he was a big help I don't always agree with what he has to say but he is very postive and helpful person to alot of people in the archery family that we have here. I have never spoken to him by phone, e-mail or in person. In fact I probably wouldn't recognize him if we shot on the same target butt. But I am here to defend him simply because he did nothing to you but you refuse to shut your mouth. But RSW on the other hand is a friend of mine that has helped me alot. So if you have a problem with Pro1 giving him his due on his victory which is the same thing that I did. Then You have a problem with me as well.
So if we but mostly Pro 1 ruffles your feathers that bad you can take your 27 post and go somewhere else.


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow,those magnocks sure seem to bring the worst out of people.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

good thing us recurve shooters don't have to get involved in the magnock controversy.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Brown hornet: Nunzio backs up his stuff really well as far as I've seen. I returned a 10 deg down quick disconnect that wasn't right with no questions asked at all. I handed it to him, he looked at it and replaced it on the spot. That's all there was to it. The next time you go to a national event like any ASA pro/am IBO triple crown The worlds take the part with you and I'm sure he will replace it for you too. He is that kind of guy. I can't comment on his phone proceedures cause I've only ever dealt with him in person.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Punch_Master thanks for the advice. I thought he was a nice guy when I bought the stuff from him. I had also heard that he stood behind his stuff that is why I bought it. But over the last couple of years I haven't been shooting at any of the major stuff so I had no choice but to go the phone/e-mail route. Like I said in my above post I liked the stuff I just wasn't satisfied with his customer service.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*the hornet stirring the pot agin I see... not suprised*

someone needs to throw you a blanket party!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Archeryaddict you are the cheif instigator. I am not stirring the pot I am putting the lid on the stew.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

ROFL


----------



## Jim G (Apr 8, 2003)

*Wanting to be the most hated.....*

Well if I shoot a Mathews with String Leeches, black Magnocks, and CarbonAero Excels with a ProShot thumb release I'd probably be chased out of most shoots.

Jim G,

ps: oh yeah, my pins aren't fiberoptic either.


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*I Like this guy!*

Jim you just gave me a reason to start shooting Matthews!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

> Well if I shoot a Mathews with String Leeches, black Magnocks, and CarbonAero Excels with a ProShot thumb release I'd probably be chased out of most shoots.


ROFL


----------



## Liner12 (Feb 12, 2003)

*ROFL?*

ROFL????? What idiots!! I expect that out of Marcus- the idiot poster child in Aussie land!
ROTFLMAO


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

*ROFLMAO*

Liner12,

Dick


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

ROTFLLLMAO


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: ROFL*


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Well done Liner12 - Magnock's Lapdog.

"Yesss sir I will go and do what you say sir and try and be witty, uh ha. Just because you talked to me at a trade show. Can I give you a polish too?"

What's wrong? Failed to stir up trouble at my site so you have lumbered over here?


----------



## spottieX (Nov 29, 2002)

Liner12 said:


> ROFL????? What idiots!! I expect that out of Marcus- the idiot poster child in Aussie land!


Hah, what a tosser!! I love it when dumb people make dumb comments in a feeble attempt to upset someone!! He he, funny stuff!

My worst product, probably the Fletcher T Hand Held release aid. Seems popular with beginners, I think it creates problems with your shooting. 

Fletcher's wrist strap model on the other hand is a good release.

Keep shooting straight guys!!


----------



## Liner12 (Feb 12, 2003)

So Marcus...... Archery-forum is YOUR site?? Well then that explains everything. instead of the worst product here's 1 vote for the WORST archery forum on the internet!
Anyone want to get insulted by a bunch of guys that think it's more fun to talk **** than archery that is the place to go. 
http://www.archery-forum.com

PS I have never been to a trade show or met you sir. Also just because I use Magnocks whats that have to do with this?


----------



## X-MASTER (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey Liner12 thanks for the link.
A lot of regional-shoot talk, but some great tuning and form advice!! (almost as good as this site...nearly)


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Yes brainiac it's MY site, paid for by me with contributions from the best bunch of archers I have ever had the fortune to meet. But then you might know that if you were not sent to it just to try to trash it by Magnock now wouldn't you?
Gee I don't know a bunch of guys getting together on the net and talking archery and life. Sounds like every forum and every club in archery. 
BTW does this sound familiar?


> Magnockman told me about this forum in Vegas-


Yes it's you!

I'm super happy you think we are the worst. In fact please tell as many people you know how much we suck! Archery Forum is bigger than your opinion.


----------



## MERLIN 1400 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey Liner12...C'mon back down, and some of us aussie boys will see if you really do squeal like a Pig  ...........anyone got a banjo we can borrow


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

Hehehe Tosser12 - give it up before you _really_ make yourself look foolish


----------



## Liner12 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Like that back door huh?*

Responses just like these is what can be expected from "your" site...... Maybe you think a NFAA event is a trade show, I don't and I would remember talking to any Aussies in Vegas. 
If I ever encounter you guys I'll make sure I bring my bow just incase you try to reinact the scenes from the movie Deliverance. The archer won in that movie if I remember right? 
Have all the fun with it you can.... You are showing your real colors.
I respect this archery forum to much to continue this discussion.
Over and out!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Nothing more pathetic than a loser who picks a fight, throws in a personal threat with weapons and then runs off claiming it makes him superior.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

*I'll do my own talking*

I would appreciate it if you guys left me out of this argument. For what it's worth-- I didn't send anyone to any archery site to post anything in my behalf; I'll do my own talking thank you.
Chris


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*Magnockman*

I just want to set the record strait 
I had nothing to do with this.


----------



## spots-r-easy (Mar 13, 2003)

liner take a look at some of the threads that get locked on this site on this site were just as bad as they are 

although i did here that merlin 1400's nick name is kitchen *************************
and he does most of the pig stickin himself


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> Deliverance. The archer won in that movie if I remember right?


Yes, if you call "winning" one guy dead, one guy raped and traumatized, one guy just plain traumatized and one guy with a mangled body. I suppose they did come out better than the other side, but I wouldn't call it a "win".

Shame about the way they had to destroy those nice bows in filming the movie, though.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

> although i did here that merlin 1400's nick name is kitchen *************************and he does most of the pig stickin himself


 ROFL 

BTW...it's sheep, not pigs up in Queensland


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Australia - Where men are men, and sheep are nervous.

Or is that New Zealand...


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

> Australia - Where men are men, and sheep are nervous


Hi Shirt,

......only in Queensland 

Cheers,

Luke.


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Only in Goondiwindi Luke.


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*sheep thing*

you are all wrong you are thinking of wales


----------



## MERLIN 1400 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey you bunch of DOGS!....pick on Liner12 not me!.......hehehe..ROLFMAO


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Given your habit of Fence sitting 2Dogs, guess it's better to be safe than sorry. 

I thought the Goodawindi SheepDog was a more fitting name.


----------

